# can milk thistle and liv 52 be used together



## sambaga (Sep 4, 2010)

Presently using tren ace at 75mg ed and 600mg of test enth. Because i,ve never used tren ace before. And test. enth. at this high of weekly dose , i worry about estrogen and prolactin related side effects. So as a safeguard i,m using 50mg of winstrol ed for a period of 6 to 7 wks, and also running T-3 @ 50mcg ed for 3 wks on, and alternating 2 wks clenbuteral on and off. The AI i,m using is armdex. .5mg ed and for prolactin issues i,m running .25mgs of dostinex three times per week. With the winstrol liver toxicity and the tren ace liver issues , i want to be sure i ,m at least trying to minimize the hepatoxic effects these particular aas,s are having on my organs namely my liver. IF ANYone has any knowledge or experience with running the milk thistle and the liv 52 DS could you please weigh in. Ironically my concern that running two liver boosting supplements could end up putting to much stress on the liver. I have both and presently i,m using four 175 mg capsules of the milk thistle ed, and one liv 52 ds eod.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 5, 2010)

i do so i guess


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 5, 2010)

Absolutely. I don't think you can be too careful or safe.

Peace and Love


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 5, 2010)

Why wouldn't it be okay?

I guess better to ask than to not do it at all though.

As SD said. Can never be too safe with this stuff.


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 6, 2010)

I would be interested what one is better liv52 vs milk thistle


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 6, 2010)

M1CH43L said:


> I would be interested what one is better liv52 vs milk thistle



liv 52 i believe


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 6, 2010)

M1CH43L said:


> I would be interested what one is better liv52 vs milk thistle





Kirk B said:


> liv 52 i believe



Yes, Liv52 would be better.

Why no run both though? ..and through in some ALA and NAC?


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 7, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> liv 52 i believe



Kool thanks



Tyler3295 said:


> Yes, Liv52 would be better.
> 
> Why no run both though? ..and through in some ALA and NAC?



Yea absoluty but here supps cot about 4 times as much as in the US so you end up spending more money on them than the gear it self so if you can get away with one might as well, but if you were running a hevy stack like tren and orals then yea i would do milkthis, liv52, R-ALA,

btw anyone know of a cheap place that sells liv52 and dose international shipping??


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 7, 2010)

M1CH43L said:


> ... btw anyone know of a cheap place that sells liv52 and dose international shipping??



Genxxlgear.

Under the "ancillaries" section.


----------



## XYZ (Sep 7, 2010)

sambaga said:


> Presently using tren ace at 75mg ed and 600mg of test enth. Because i,ve never used tren ace before. And test. enth. at this high of weekly dose , i worry about estrogen and prolactin related side effects. So as a safeguard i,m using 50mg of winstrol ed for a period of 6 to 7 wks, and also running T-3 @ 50mcg ed for 3 wks on, and alternating 2 wks clenbuteral on and off. The AI i,m using is armdex. .5mg ed and for prolactin issues i,m running .25mgs of dostinex three times per week. With the winstrol liver toxicity and the tren ace liver issues , i want to be sure i ,m at least trying to minimize the hepatoxic effects these particular aas,s are having on my organs namely my liver. IF ANYone has any knowledge or experience with running the milk thistle and the liv 52 DS could you please weigh in. Ironically my concern that running two liver boosting supplements could end up putting to much stress on the liver. I have both and presently i,m using four 175 mg capsules of the milk thistle ed, and one liv 52 ds eod.


 
Yes it's fine.

Can you explain why you're running the T3 the way you are?  Thanks.


----------



## sambaga (Sep 7, 2010)

i,ve heard differing oppions on the dangers of running t-3 for long periods i.e shutting down your own thyroid function,so as a safeguard i choose to use the drug for periods of no more than 3 to 4 wks max. and start with small doses and wein myself down .i usually then run two wks of clen. Althogh lately i,ve been noticing that some people are running higher doses for longer periods. i guess i,m just playing it safe.Why do you ask , do you think i,m using to much or to little? I,M open to differing oppinions.


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 8, 2010)

as far as i'm aware taking t3 for a week or 6 years will still result in the same recovery time it doesn't shut down harder like gear dose


----------



## XYZ (Sep 8, 2010)

sambaga said:


> i,ve heard differing oppions on the dangers of running t-3 for long periods i.e shutting down your own thyroid function,so as a safeguard i choose to use the drug for periods of no more than 3 to 4 wks max. and start with small doses and wein myself down .i usually then run two wks of clen. Althogh lately i,ve been noticing that some people are running higher doses for longer periods. i guess i,m just playing it safe.Why do you ask , do you think i,m using to much or to little? I,M open to differing oppinions.


 

Here is what you're doing to yourself by starting and stopping the T3.  First, you're increasing your body's metabolism, which is a good thing if you're looking to drop weight.  When you stop it, the thyroid needs time to recover to start producing NATURAL T3, during this "recovery" period your thyroid is NOT only slowed down but slowed down more than normal.  This is a BAD thing while dieting because your body's metabolism is slowed down, BIG TIME.  All the work you do while being "off" T3 is slightly wasted.

You're taking the thyroid for a ride through peeks and valleys and this is the LEAST optimal way to reach your goals.  You need to run it and then taper off of it to have your thyroid working correctly and keep fat gains to a minimum.  

Here is a basic guideline of how to use it:

50mcgs ED to start first thing in the AM on an empty stomach ALWAYS.  You will run this until you hit a plateau.  When you do you need to make an adjustment, either drop your calories slightly, increase your cardio or increase the T3.  I would always try everything else before increasing the T3, that is a last resort.  You can go as high as 100mcgs ED but I think anything more than 75mcgs is going to lead to LBM loss.

When you decide to stop using it you need to taper off.  This helps your own thyroid recover a little and not make it so difficult to get it back up and running, which doesn't take very long.

Here is how you could do it, hypothetically speaking let's assume you were using 100mcgs ED:

Starting point: 100mcgs
WEEKS 1-2: 75mcgs
WEEKS 3-4: 50mcgs
WEEKS 5-6: 25mcgs
WEEKS 7: Zero.

This allows the thyroid to slowly start producing T3 on it's own sooner rather than just stoping cold turkey.

25mcgs is just a replacement dose so anytime you are going to use T3 (unless you're going to use GH and that is totally different from what you're doing and is too long to explain here) start at 50mcgs.

There are numerous studies showing that long term T3 use (years not a few months) has little to no effect on the human thyroid.  See www.pubmed.com for the studies or kindly ask Heavyiron for them.  You might aslo want to search for posts by Heavyiron to read them if he has already posted them. 

Hopefully this helps you understand how and why this works.  I would consider so more research as well.


----------



## toothache (Sep 8, 2010)

M1CH43L said:


> I would be interested what one is better liv52 vs milk thistle



The best liver protection out there is ursodeoxycholic acid (UDCA).  It also lowers cholesterol.


----------



## sambaga (Sep 10, 2010)

as u always have in the past you do again.YOU are a wealth of great information. Starting immediately i,m going to change the way i run the t-3. IT,S A dangerous drug if administered improperly, thankgod for people like you willing to pass down your knowledge.And by the way i had forgoten that you had to take it first thing in the morning on a empty stomach.HOPEfully i can get my self back on track ,and remind myself to check my notes. Keep the information flowing for us knuckle heads who jump into things willy-nilly without the proper due diligence.


----------



## cabowabo (Nov 23, 2010)

Hell its cheap here. I can send you some. It cant be that expensive to mail it over to you.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 23, 2010)

CT said:


> Here is what you're doing to yourself by starting and stopping the T3.  First, you're increasing your body's metabolism, which is a good thing if you're looking to drop weight.  When you stop it, the thyroid needs time to recover to start producing NATURAL T3, during this "recovery" period your thyroid is NOT only slowed down but slowed down more than normal.  This is a BAD thing while dieting because your body's metabolism is slowed down, BIG TIME.  All the work you do while being "off" T3 is slightly wasted.
> 
> You're taking the thyroid for a ride through peeks and valleys and this is the LEAST optimal way to reach your goals.  You need to run it and then taper off of it to have your thyroid working correctly and keep fat gains to a minimum.
> 
> ...



Great post CT.  I used to pyramid my T3 until I read those studies that Heavy posted a while back.  Thyroid shock has always scared me a bit....I feel much safer taking it now that I know that the shock is a mere myth.  And you are right, T3 LOVES to chew up LBM....so like you said, best not to overdo it.


/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 23, 2010)

Any info on why Liv 52 is better? Not that I don't believe you. Milk thistle is the stand by and it seems that Liv 52 is the new up and comer. 

Just going by what the guy at a shop told me which is probably false but Liv 52 doesn't even contain milk thistle. At his shop he had the american version of Liv52 and I opted for the MT instead.


----------



## earthylogos (Jan 29, 2014)

I can get Liv52 and silymarin( milk thistle tablets) for you if you like. I use them for lipid control and i can help you guys also. They are chjeap here in thailand.


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 30, 2014)

I use them both year round. So yes absolutely.


----------



## StanG (Jan 30, 2014)

They both arent the best choices. NAC and UDCA are proven in a clinical setting to work at reducing liver enzymes. I use them.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

yea budddy

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenie (Jan 30, 2014)

Tyler3295 said:


> Yes, Liv52 would be better.
> 
> Why no run both though? ..and through in some ALA and NAC?



I heard NAC was good for liver.  When I do my Var I was going to try it. Should I also use Liv52?  what's in this stuff? strange name...


----------

